# Mouth Ulcers



## Colt

Do you get mouth ulcers?


----------



## FruitLoop

I get ulcers when my Crohn's is rumbling and they are bad when my Crohn' is bad - one of the way I know if Diarrhoea is CD or not is if I have mouth ulcers.

When my current flare up started they were so bad I was swilling my mouth out with salt water constantly.


----------



## jed

so far i've been lucy not to get that symptom


----------



## Promise77

Mouth ulcers were my first sympton of Crohns.  Doctors told me I had everything from Herpes to Thrush.  I have battled with them (my face swollen so badly I could barely talk0 for years.  In the last few months I have become obsessive about using mouthwash.  I use it probably 6 or 7 times a day and I havent had any mouth ulcers since.


----------



## Colt

Have you tried stopping the mouth wash briefly to see if they start to come back? Are you on any medications?


----------



## Agent X20

Yep... that's another one on the list!
In the UK we have stuff called "Bonjella"... maybe it's called something else in other parts of the world. I find that if I start slapping it on at the merest hint of an ulcer it doesn't get much worse.


----------



## SB6286

OMG MOUTH ULCERS SUCK!!!!!! Mine all went away except one but I had freakin' tons of them when I first started flarring.  I couldn't even swallow food because they were even on my uvula..... I better stop talking before "they" hear me ..... lol


----------



## Lily24

Hi all..

Currently I'm having very bad mouth ulcer..which i can better be calling throat ulcer because my throat is very pain ful...I barely can eat anything and i can't swallow anything..This is my first time getting this bad ulcer since i was diagnosed with Crohns..Anyone with these symptoms, please help me on what you did to make it reduce or go away coz I can even swallow my medicines..Very much in pain. Please help me in what type of food i shall take and so on...

Regards,
Lily


----------



## Gemma

my mouth ulcers were so bad at one point i couldnt eat or drink and it looked like someone had poured boiling waterin my mouth


----------



## SB6286

Lily24 said:
			
		

> Hi all..
> 
> Currently I'm having very bad mouth ulcer..which i can better be calling throat ulcer because my throat is very pain ful...I barely can eat anything and i can't swallow anything..This is my first time getting this bad ulcer since i was diagnosed with Crohns..Anyone with these symptoms, please help me on what you did to make it reduce or go away coz I can even swallow my medicines..Very much in pain. Please help me in what type of food i shall take and so on...
> 
> Regards,
> Lily



I've heard that taking vitamin c will make a huge improvement... seemed to work for me,  I was to the point where I had to drink luke warm water because cold water would hurt, that only lasted a few days.  Any immunosuppressant will get rid of them too (prednisone).


----------



## skinzdogg

I've only had a few over the years.  Gone in a couple days.


----------



## ladyB

I had them when I was 8. Got too many wrong diagnosis' .They were  so bad I couldn't eat or brush my teeth! One doc had the nerve to say if I would just brush my teeth i would all clear up...Jerk.
I get them now if I am really flaring, but nowhere near  as bad as when i was little.


----------



## rosie

i dont get mouth ulcers.


----------



## mrs. vr

I've had some doozies. A few times, they've been on my soft palate, all the way back to my throat. Oh, does that ever suck. It's almost funny when they start. One night recently, my husband and I watched three pop up on my inside lower lip, over the course of about 20 mins.


----------



## El_Guapo1976

I used to get them a lot and I got them in clusters. Never one or two but four or five. And they always seemed to come up in the same places. I also sometimes get the sores on the corners of the mouth. 

Never used to take anything TBH. Sores I think are more of a problem as people see them and automatically think you've been doing something with someone disgusting..


----------



## mrs. vr

El_Guapo, THANK YOU for posting about the corners of your mouth. I get those, and the rheum tells me it's dry skin, the dentist tells me it's fungus, none of the stuff either of them tell me to do works, and it drives me nuts. It changes sides too.


----------



## El_Guapo1976

Hi Mrs VR

I sometimes get them on BOTH sides! I work as a Conveyancer, so you can imagine how embarrasing it can be when you meet clients and you can tell what they're thinking. But what can you say?

I find it happens when Im REALLY run down. What also helps when you feel the tingle is to put a bit of antiseptic cream on the little split in the skin just before you go to bed at night.

AND A BIG F U TO THE DOCTOR WHO THOUGHT IT WAS HERPES. P*****!


----------



## mrs. vr

my rheum recently suggested I try a product called orabase B. It has anesthetic and forms a sort of seal over it, so it doesn't get as irritated. It's pretty bad when you can't open your mouth to chew or talk because of them. Thankfully, I usually only have to see my own kids


----------



## El_Guapo1976

Oh...and if you're anything like me do you find you deliberately open your mouth wide? DON'T! That just makes that little split in the skin wider..


----------



## El_Guapo1976

Orabase? Is that over the counter?


----------



## mrs. vr

El_Guapo1976 said:
			
		

> Oh...and if you're anything like me do you find you deliberately open your mouth wide? DON'T! That just makes that little split in the skin wider..


I do the same thing!:lol:   I also pick at them, which is DOUBLE BAD.


----------



## mrs. vr

El_Guapo1976 said:
			
		

> Orabase? Is that over the counter?


yes, although, I had a hard time tracking it down, the grocery store and pharmacy didn't have it. I think I found it at Wal-mart (which, i know doesn't help you)


----------



## El_Guapo1976

It really makes you appreciate the term "exquisite pain" doesn't it? lol


----------



## El_Guapo1976

Nononono

We have Walmart in the UK now..

Thanks for the tip. At worst, I can try and get it on prescription..


----------



## mrs. vr

Yes! 

And...wow, Sam Walton would be proud!


----------



## Babe123

ive got a mouth ulcer at the mo and my god it stings ! 
x


----------



## Methofelis

Oh, how much I wish I could say no ... but yep, sure do get them. They SUCK.

In fact, I once got strep throat when I had one. The strep infected the ulcer, which spread it throughout my mouth and jaw. So anyone that gets strep and has a mouth ulcer : REMEMBER THAT! It is NOT FUN!


----------



## robbo87

im currently suffering from mouth ulcers and they are absolutley awfull. i have one really big one on my bottom lip and various others dotted around my mouth and a really sore throat. i cant eat and it hurts when i drink. i had my colonoscopy yesterday so havent been given any medication yet so at the moment im really struggling with eating and drinking and not doin to well.

ive tried using listerine mouthwash and bonjela, they numb them for a short while but thats it, the pain soon comes back and it feels ten times worse. they are the most frustrating thing ever and the pain is getting unbearable.


----------



## Gustav2127

I get them all in the back on my mouth so it hurts to swallow . . . errgh . . .


----------



## NatalieMT

I find I'll get 3/4 all at the same time, really painful and annoying and they will last about a week before they go. Then I'll have say 4-6 weeks without getting any before the whole thing starts over again!


----------



## Collette

Mouth sores are always an issue for me and I know when I get them that I can expect a nasty flare up.  I always have a sore throat and get hoarse.  My primary doctor told me they are a form of herpes and prescribed Valtrex.  I don't even bother taking it because it didn't help.  I have a mouth that was prescribed by my GI that works great but iI have been warned that it can turn your teeth green.  There is also Dentapaste that works pretty good.  
I never knew why I was haviving so many sore throats until I went to an ENT and he saw the ulcers on my larynex.  I sing so this really sucks!


----------



## Colt

You were almost certainly misdiagnosed. Frankly, crohn's mouth ulcers are nothing like an oral herpes infection and I'm rather appalled that your doctor could make that mistake. But, you're a young woman. STDs and depression are always the first things that pop into a doctor's head no matter what that young woman came in for.


----------



## kello82

my GI recently game me valtrex for the ulcers too. but more as a precaution i think, before i started the tysabri he needed to make sure that it wasnt a herpes infection otherwise the med would screw that up big time.
the valtrex didnt do anything, so i was clear on that front at least


----------



## PENWESTERN

My Dentist was amazed when I had a crohns flare that ended up with ulcers on the roof of my mouth.  He told me Never use anything like Listerine.  He said to use one part Peroxide to two parts water (I believe that was the ratio) or gargle salt water which I never tried.  The ulcers went away and I believe Prednisone helped clear them.  I also had an ulcer on my forehead, under my nose and on my throat and a scrape on my elbow ulcerated.  I was sure they would leave a SCAR but they did not.  It took about three months for the blotch to disappear but disappear it finally did.


----------



## Colt

Pen, having ulcers outside of the GI tract isn't crohn's. It's likely a different autoimmune disease. Ulcerating as a direct response to an injury wreaks of behcet's but it could also be lupus or any other number of things. Having one autoimmune of course makes it a lot more likely to have another as I'm sure you know by now.


----------



## D Bergy

Occasionally I get a sore in my mouth but I don't think it is a Crohn's related thing.  
I guess I am not sure, but it is a rare occurrence.

If I get another one, I will rinse with Chlorine Dioxide and see what that does.  It kills acidic bacteria like nothing else.  If it is strictly a Crohn's symptom it should not do much.

Dan


----------



## Lily24

Since I got My throat Ulcer 3 weeks ago, which was really bad together with mouth ulcers...I have lost my taste buds...Until today my mouth is tasteles..Anyone have gone thru thiis before? What to do to have the taste buds return? I'm really depressed..


----------



## Collette

I was always told that crohne’s is a disease from tongue to bung.  When I feel sores starting in my mouth, I know a flare is soon to follow.


----------



## bethyd78

I had them I used chloroseptic mixed with maalox I know that is probably bad.
But i also used that when i had an esophageal ulcer. I got fussed at by my dr.
but i didn't know what else to do.
Beth


----------



## mRae85

Never have had them, took this poll though just to see what the odds are and I must say it seems to be something I should look forward to having one day... oh, the joy this illness brings :lol:


----------



## markymark19857

I get them they come and go..i find my tongue just gets worn down! when my acid reflux was really bad it got to the point where it hurt to eat b/c my teeth were destroyed


----------



## obxgirl

I've not been dx'd w/Crohn's, but I was told years ago that I have ibs.  But, I can certainly identify with many of the day to day issues many on the board deal with, and it actually makes me feel better to know that I'm not alone in dealing with whatever is going on with my abdominal issues that have plagued me for years.

I don't get mouth ulcers very often, but I do get some kind of flare on my bottom lip.  It begins with tingling, then burning, it's not my whole lip, just areas on the lip.  The areas become red, and a little swollen, very painful, and are ulcerated a bit.  They usually last 2-3 weeks, it goes away, then a few weeks later come back.  I've had it biopsied, came back negative for everything.  (Altho one time there was a small basal cell carcinoma, which they "scooped" out.  Later had another area biopsied, negative for everything.)  I haven't been able to relate it to anything, nor has my dermatologist or family physician.  The only thing that seems to relieve it in any way is Burt's Bees lip balm.  Seems to dry the edges out a little.

Has anyone ever had anything like this?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Cookie

I get mouth ulcers all of the time.  I had a huge issue with them as a kid, which I why I think my Crohn's was set "set into action" long before my diagnosis at age 31.  Right now I have four annoying ulcers in my mouth, as well as a sore throat.  I have also noticed that my ulcers tend to crop up in the same place every time (especially one on my tongue).  I just revived this thread because I was wondering if anyone had any input on the following:  Do your ulcers always come back in the same place?  Do you get a sore throat too, and do you think that the sore throat may be because the ulcers are also down the esophagus? Just curiosity more than anything.


----------



## Peaches

I tended to have mine start out around the same places on my tongue when I would get them.  And I did get tonsillitis several times a year for the longest time, but you know, I can't remember if they seemed to happen at the same time or not.  It has been since before I started the Remicade (6 years ago) that I had my last bunch of rashes - the Remicade took care of them for good.  Maybe it'd be a good idea to see if your GI could take a quick peek down your throat with a scope to see if it looks ulcerated?


----------



## imisspopcorn

I don't get them......just the weird tongue stuff...But they are not ulcers


----------



## Walt

Yep, I get'em.
Sores mostly in my inner mouth cheeks.
They are aphthous ulcers. (aka cancer sores)
Mine linger for looong stretches of time.

I have not had cracked corners yet, but hear that many do.
Sometimes I have problems with a taste bud or two, they stand proud and hurt.

Prednisone let my candida run wild, icky thrush.
So much so that I could not taste anything... even a strong garlic dill pickle.

So many personal twists on Crohns symptoms!


----------



## Crohn's 35

As soon as I am on antibiotics, boom, guaranteed a canker sore.  Now two at a time and had a cold sore to boot! Have had these all my life on and off.  I hate them!


----------



## DustyKat

Roo doesn't suffer with mouth ulcers.

My son who doesn't have IBD always seemed to be plagued with canker sores, they were pretty frequent and he could have two or three at a time. Did a bit of research and started him on a B Complex tablet once a day about 6 months ago and voila, he has had only one in that time.


----------



## Starlight

I used to liven with them. I would have literally 20+ ulcers in my mouth at one time. Having like 10 or less and i would consider that "relief". Now that I'm on remicade, I'll get   Maybe 1-2 every once in a while, but no where near like before.


----------



## Crohn's 35

Ouch Starlight that is awful, how did you eat and or drink.  I get one canker and I can hardly talk!  The upside to me having them is my husband doesnt get nagged lol.


----------



## Starlight

I lost a good bit of weight because I couldn't eat very well. I have a pretty high pain tolerance, but it sure wasn't easy. Knowing how remicade has helped me today and I don't  have the ulcers anymore, I don't know how I made it  with so many of them at one time. Especially since I love sauces like ketchup and mustard. Talk about BURN!!


----------



## Rebecca85

I only get mouth ulcers when I have damaged the inside of my mouth (usually by biting the inside of my lip). I accidentally found out that putting lemon juice on them helps - stings like crazy when you put it on but then usually they are noticably better the next day. Don't know if that works on Crohn's related ulcers or not though.


----------



## maxibear

i have a large hole in my tongue. its  the lenth of my finger and wont go away. i assume thats its part of crohns, but does not bother me


----------



## debs1983

I've been lucky
I had a mouthful when in the hospital waiting to be diagnosed but not since


----------



## girlygirl

Hello

I get the mouth ulcers as well! Painful they are!! Recently my colorectal surgeon/specialist gave me an rx for triamcinolone o.1% paste. Its a dental paste and works wonders for me. Wish I would have known about this before! But only recently found out I had Crohns. I get the ulcers on my tongue. Surprisingly the paste clears them in just a few days, doesn't taste bad, and sticks to the inflamed area.  

I hope this helps someone! I just happened to have a flare up following surgery. And I'm greatful to have foubf something that works!
 GirlyGirl


----------



## Dexky

Girlygirl, I added triamcinolone to the Wiki list.  The website says it is used to treat UC as well so I thought it should be there.  My son has the tongue issues too but his have seemingly been helped by taking a B-complex vit. on advice from DustyKat.


----------



## girlygirl

Dexky said:


> Girlygirl, I added triamcinolone to the Wiki list.  The website says it is used to treat UC as well so I thought it should be there.  My son has the tongue issues too but his have seemingly been helped by taking a B-complex vit. on advice from DustyKat.


Awesome! Thanks Dexky!  I will keep that in mind too

GirlyGirl


----------



## Josephine

I used get loads in early to late twenties now once in blue moon.


----------



## allieinwonder

I get terrible mouth ulcers ALL the time. They last for a month at least, and nothing seems to work on them. I generally get 3 at a time. Lots of scars in my mouth from it too. I have had them on my tongue numerous times, and I had one on the corner of my mouth a few months ago. A few times I have had to go on a liquid diet they hurt so bad.


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

I never get them, but when I was 19, I had a mouth full of them. The doctors were stumped and just gave me 'magic mouthwash' to numb the pain until they went away. Four years later, I was dx with Crohn's and I fully believe those ulcers were my first flare. I haven't gotten them since. Well, maybe one here and there, but not a mouthful like that first time.


----------



## allieinwonder

chrisnsteph1022 said:


> I never get them, but when I was 19, I had a mouth full of them. The doctors were stumped and just gave me 'magic mouthwash' to numb the pain until they went away. Four years later, I was dx with Crohn's and I fully believe those ulcers were my first flare. I haven't gotten them since. Well, maybe one here and there, but not a mouthful like that first time.


I was given that stuff as well. YUCK!


----------



## AndiGirl

This is a very common symptom for me.  My dentist made a comment about them years before I was diagnosed with Crohn's.


----------



## Nytefyre

I don't think I've ever had a mouth ulcer!


----------



## Josephine

Got one now.


----------



## chrisnsteph1022

I voted no, then the next day developed an ulcer in my mouth. Just one so far, though.


----------



## Molly

Cant remember the last time i didn't have a mouth ulcer lived with them persistantly for years went back and fore to docs for years so probably been living with crohns for alot longer than diognosed. Anyone got any tips for keeping them away or found something for the constant pain???


----------



## black caviar

Got my first ulcer since I was diagnosed about 6 months ago, where I had heaps of them, and she's a beauty... Looks like a hole and the are all around is very red. It's doin my head in. My question is how often can I expect this, given its the first time in ages and its nothing like last time, and is there ANYTHING that can heal them but time? General ulcer cream is useless.


----------



## Dexky

My son got them regularly until we placed him on B-complex vitamins and hydrogen peroxide based mouthwash.  Now they are few and far between!


----------



## black caviar

I'm on enough crap at the moment though... I'd ask my gastroentorologist except I dont have an appt. for a while...


----------



## Dexky

His are just otc vitamins but many require b12 injections.  You could just try the vitamins for a while.  If your ileum is involved with your crohns, my understanding is that is where B vits are absorbed so it may be an easy solution to your mouth ulcers.


----------



## hearing aid guy

That was one of my major problems. Once I got one it seemed like I would get 10 or more. The hurt so bad at times that I wouldn't eat for days. That is why the doctors said I had CD and not IBD


----------



## Stillindenial

For me it is sign a flare up is coming....and the more the ulcers the bigger the flare up!


----------



## DustyKat

DustyKat said:


> Roo doesn't suffer with mouth ulcers.
> 
> My son who doesn't have IBD always seemed to be plagued with canker sores, they were pretty frequent and he could have two or three at a time. Did a bit of research and started him on a B Complex tablet once a day about 6 months ago and voila, he has had only one in that time.


My how things have changed! 

I now firmly believe that Matt's mouth ulcers were an EIM of what was to come. He still hasn't suffered any since he took B Complex for about 6 months.

Dusty.


----------



## lis16420

I never did until I started taking methotrexate, now I constantly have them.  they hurt. Kinda odd how methotrexate takes the sores from my stomach, but then I get them in my nose and mouth :/


----------



## David

lis16420 said:


> I never did until I started taking methotrexate, now I constantly have them.  they hurt. Kinda odd how methotrexate takes the sores from my stomach, but then I get them in my nose and mouth :/


That's because methotrexate can interfere with various B complex vitamin metabolism, especially folate.

Talk to your doctor (don't just do it as methotrexate works by targeting folate) about supplementing with a B complex vitamin as that is what is causing your mouth ulcers.


----------



## tobyjug

I get them as well although currently not as often as everything is settled just now. When I ocassionally do still get them, my feeling is that things are not quite right and I need to watch what I'm doing. 

Another odd sympton that I can get around this time is a swollen/inflammed/sore throat. It just feels like a lump, does'nt last long, generally a day or so and can vary in size/swelling.

Never mentioned it to the docs as I'm not sure its crohns related or not. I'm keeping a watchful eye on it for now.


----------



## momofcrohnieson

My son also suffered from mouth ulcers. For years before his diagnosis of Crohn's we were sent from one oral surgeon to another in hopes of finding some relief. Finally a pediatric oral surgeon took one look at him and suggested crohn's disease. Although he was diagnosed with crohn's a few days later there was nothing specific the doctor's could recommend to help clear up his mouth. The corners of his mouth were cracked and bleeding and there were deep whitish ulcerations in the pockets of his cheeks along the gum line of his lower molars. He would even get smaller white blisters anywhere along his gums and down his throat. His cheeks were so swollen that he had a hard time brushing his back teeth and would always spit blood into the sink when he tried brushing back there. 
I stumbled upon a treatment for him through my own desperation dealing with a crohn's related skin rash he also had on the inside bends of his elbows. One night at bedtime he was scratching the insides of his elbows so much they had started to bleed, but the itch was persistant. I grab a tube of Destin diaper rash creme and smooth it over his skin and wrapped his arms in gauges for the night. The next morning the rash was beginning to dry up and the itching has subsided. We started using it every night and the rash eventually went away completely! 
Well, you can not put Destin diaper creme in your mouth...but we did start to use it on the corners of his mouth along with a top coating of vaseline at bedtime. This improve the appearance of the skin at the corners of his mouth and started to heal the cracked skin. 
However, he still had the painful ulcers inside his mouth. So I just went with what I knew. Destin is zinc. There are zinc logenzes and zinc sprays made for cold relief. We went to the local drugstore and bought zinc logenzes (Cold-eez) and the same product in a zinc spray. He began sucking on the logenzes 3 times a day and we would spray his mouth with 3 to 4 sprays in all affected areas at bedtime every night. Within one week the whitish appearance of the ulcers in his mouth had been replaced with new pink tissue and the swelling was beginning to go away. Within two weeks he could brush his teeth easily and there was no blood when he spit into the sink. When we tried to stop this the ulcers and the sweling would come back, but as long as we do it everyday he continues to be free of mouth ulcers!


----------



## ap4840

I have had them for years with little to no relief. Last month they actually made it to my esophagus. I have tried various rinses and prescriptions. Some stuff called " Kanko " i think worked pretty good, it is sticky and wont rinse off so fast. Got it at Walgreens. Good Luck!


----------



## Stillindenial

Horrible horrible mouth ulcers! I've had them a long time...since I was a teenager...e.g 40 years...but now I get them (a mouth full) just before a flare. As someone else has said if I slap on the bongela as soon as they start they can be made to stop there, sometimes


----------



## RobFromLI

I am in the middle of being possibly diagnosed at age (almost) 42.  I have "chronic inflammation of the ileum" so far and I have to go back to the gastro in a week or so for a conference.

I have had mouth sores all my life.  As a child I would get them several at a time and would have to suck soup to the back of my mouth through a straw.  As an adult I've had them in the corner of my mouth where I can't talk or eat and the pain and swelling is so bad I swear I have an abscess.  I've had so many on my tongue that the edge of my tongue all the way around is roughly serrated from the scarring.  They have actually slowed down the past two years or so as my lower GI symptoms have gotten much worse.

There is one product I've found that is a GODSEND. It's called Zilactin.  YOu have to be VERY VERY VERY patient to apply it properly. You have to dry the piece of your mouth where the sore is, which I do by drooling into the sink as I blot the area with toilet paper.  THen you put a thick layer of the stuff (a brown goo kind of like melted candy) on and drool and hold your mouth like an idiot until you see the zilactin turn white and dry.  At that point although you have a horrible mediciny taste in your mouth, the sore is covered and you can eat and talk for a couple of hours.  It sometimes helps them heal more quickly too I've found since mine sometimes take up to 10 days to fully heal.  MAKE SURE you get the brown gel version - I think there is a cream or something too but the brown gel is the one you want.


----------



## yayaboy21

Please EVERYONE -- try taking 1000mg or more of L-Lysine every day, and more if you feel an onset. I had awful ulcers and this daily preventative measure has changed my life. Very cheap at the drugstore. Oh -- they tend to be horsepills, so if that's a problem take two 500s.


----------



## gingerbr

I used to get mouth ulcers frequently until I started Remicade and now I hardly ever get them.  Before Remicade I had an ulcer for 4 months that would not heal, it was the whole down to the bone in my jaw, very painful.  I ended up in the hospital and they injected antibiotics directly into the ulcer to get it healed.


----------



## paticake

I generally have 2-3 at a time often. In Feb. I had so many in my throat it felt like i was swallowing glass. One on the way back of my tongue abscessed and I ended up on antibiotics. When I saw my GI last week he was concerned about that.


----------



## cheerfull

MOuth Ulcers are related to your system failing to absorb Folic Acid, iron and B12. Also a sign of malnutrition. I had them very very badly right through my mouth and throat 30 years ago, for about 18 months, until diagnosed with severe malnutrtion due to Coeliac Disease . Going Gluten free certainly helped. probably also has Crohns but by going Gluten free my condition improved drastically and I have aomnly recently being diagnosed with IBD.


----------



## sue85

Lily24 said:


> Hi all..
> 
> Currently I'm having very bad mouth ulcer..which i can better be calling throat ulcer because my throat is very pain ful...I barely can eat anything and i can't swallow anything..This is my first time getting this bad ulcer since i was diagnosed with Crohns..Anyone with these symptoms, please help me on what you did to make it reduce or go away coz I can even swallow my medicines..Very much in pain. Please help me in what type of food i shall take and so on...
> 
> Regards,
> Lily


i get them every 3/4 weeks and the only thing that seems to work for me is an oral cream called daktarin,you can get it over the counter (in ireland anyway not sure about other places) its not expensive and the ulcers are gone within a few days,hope this helps


----------



## sue85

robbo87 said:


> ive tried using listerine mouthwash and bonjela, they numb them for a short while but thats it, the pain soon comes back and it feels ten times worse. they are the most frustrating thing ever and the pain is getting unbearable.


you should try daktarin gel you can get it over the counter in ireland so i assume you can in the uk too, its the only thing that works for me the bonjella never did


----------



## bronnie43

I have been getting painful mouth ulcers since childhood, similar to others, in breakouts of 5-10 ulcers from the tongue to lip to throat... I found the breakouts also came with fever, swollen glands and general 'fluey' feeling. Generally not very nice! Mine has been almost cured with salofalk, which I have been taking on and off since diagnosis, but full time approx last four years. I recently changed from salofalk to colazide due to stubborn flare up (also not responding to prednisolone) and the mouth ulcers came back, but the bowel got better! GI explained that salofalk goes into the bodies system (hence why it has treated the mouth ulcers (note it has also treated my genital ulcers, for those who also get them)), whereas colazide is contained to the bowel. So now I am taking both, but GI would like to start me on Imuran. If salofalk plus colazide keeps all symptoms at bay, I am inclined to keep doing that rather than try imuran (which scares me). Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## CheerBear12

I get white sores on inside of my lip no sooner they go they bk again! I've been diagnosed with indeterminate colitis and got an ileostomy. I'm scared its crohns now got my pre op on Thursday for next op so will mention it


----------



## rachsamantha

I'm currently in the process of being diagnosed, but I get mouth ulcers constantly. They are so annoying...


----------



## Mrs_R

I never ever used to suffer from mouth ulcers but since I first saw the GI specialist 2 months ago, I have had so many I've lost count  Terribly painful and annoying! I try using Bonjela, Loperamide etc but they soon pop back up. The life of a Crohnie ey!


----------



## Eridon2002

I used to get horribly painful sores on my hard palate-like I had 3rd degree burns. I started to noticed I would get mouth ulcers immediately after brushing my teeth with toothpaste containing carrageenan.  I cut out all toothpaste with that ingredient and any other seaweed based ingredient(sodium alginate, algin) I have not had them since. Doctors recommend eliminating carrageenan from your diet if you have Crohn's-we never think to check our toothpaste!


----------



## If*

Hello, curious if it could be an imbalance in gut flora? Is anyone on probiotics and still suffering with this issue? Also has anyone tried healing/soothing with organic coconut oil (swishing/pulling)? Just a thought and could be worth looking into or trying. Ask your Dr. if this might help?

Hope everyone gets some relief soon.


----------



## Eridon2002

Hi If*,  I take probiotics daily(PB8 in the am and Garden of Life in the pm)  I also oil pull with unrefined sesame seed oil every morning.  I still got the mouth ulcer when I brushed with toothpaste containing carrageenan.  I really think preventative measures such as probiotics, etc, help bring up our threshold to a higher level to help reduce flare ups but ultimately food and stress have such a higher impact on bringing about flare ups that ultimately these are the variable we must control.


----------



## Tealtulip16

hi I've just found this post, i am suffering terribly with mouth ulcers and just wondered about anyone else experiences. 

many thanks 

x


----------



## ronroush7

Tealtulip16 said:


> hi I've just found this post, i am suffering terribly with mouth ulcers and just wondered about anyone else experiences.
> 
> many thanks
> 
> x


You might want to check out the section called Extra Intestinal Manifestations.


----------

